# Removing A/C Belt



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

I heard that removing the belt on my A/C would give me more power and better gas milage. I can see the A/C and the belt but cant see if anything else is running off of the same belt. Does anyone know. Or has anyone done this?


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

believe it is the outer belt so it wouldnt be that hard to remove or if you arent gonna use it any more you can just cut it off like I did...its not too hard to get too to remove...


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

umm..it runs your alternator as well.you might wanna get the NO AC belt to replace it with...


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

on your b13, it is the outter belt. it does boost performance and gas milage. i did it. its easiest if you take your passenger wheel off, and then take off the plastic sheilding. loosen the a/c belt tensioner...the bottom most pulley attatched to a bracket and nothing else...and then the belt will come right off. if you don't think you'll loose the belt tensioner....i lost mine, thats why i saying this....take it off or tighten it very tight. if you don't, it will rattle and bug the hell outta you, at least it did me. if you have any questions, you can pm or email me, no prob. good luck.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

thanks for the info


----------

